# UWN Member Needs Our Help



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I received a phone call KennyC and Lunkerhunter2 (LH2) (Brody) informing me Brody's wife Jamie was diagnosed with human epidermal growth factor receptor 2 breast cancer.

Most of you know I'll do whatever I can to help folks out. I hope folks will also help me help this family in their time of need. I asked Brody and Jamie for permission to post information on this forum. So here is the information and if anyone can help in anyway would be fantastic for this family.

Jamie will be receiving 5 months of chemo therapy the plan includes Acetyl-L-Carnitine the first four treatments every two weeks and Taxol and Herceptin for the rest of the five months weekly. Nevlasta along with chemo - to reduce the risk of infection. After the chemo treatment Jamie will have a bilateral mastectomy followed by radiation which will be every day for six weeks.

Jamie had surgery yesterday 31 July where a port was inserted for chemo and possibly a biopsy of her lymph nodes. She'll be starting chemo also this week to shrink the tumor.

The Abshires had earlier got insurance before Jamie was diagnosed with breast cancer. However, since Jamie did not have prior coverage the insurance company is now considering this a pre-existing condition. If insurance decides to cover Jamie's treatment they'll have a $1000 deductible and $2000 out of pocket costs for just Jamie and not covering anyone else in the Abshire family.

The Standard Examiner has done a piece on Jamie beginning her fight to defeat this terrible disease here's the link.

http://mobile.standard.net/standardex/d ... ue#display

*Friends of the Abshires have set up a benefit yard sale that will be held on August 4th (Saturday) in the parking lot of Clinton Elementary School 1800 N 1000 W in Clinton from 7:30AM-3:00PM to help raise money for Jamie's treatment. *
If anyone would like to make a donation to help the Abshire family with medical expenses please stop by the benefit yard sale or send a donation to:

Jamie Abshire
1129 W 1640 N
Clinton, Utah 84015

Any help UWN members can provide will be greatly appreciated by this family.

Sincerely,
Kim and Kay


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you Kim, I don't know what to say besides this has turned our lives upside down. my wife is 30 years old and she has a real chance of dying because of this. this isn't supposed to happen to a wife and motheir of 2 kids. Anything anyone can do to help with our medical expenses is greatly appreciated. the insurance is locked into this pre existing bs for the moment and her treatment is all but stopped until they come to a conclusion. I don't wish cancer on anyone because thus far it is the worst thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Kim and Kay, As always you guys are so supportive. I hope to be able to return the favor someday. To date this is the 2nd close cancer victim that we have spoke about and you both are someone that we can rely on. That is not too often found in society these days. I will be at the fundraiser tomorrow. Even my kids have gotten involved. I just got back from picking up lemonade supplies because they want to sell drinks tomorrow for Jamie. I would like to think all will be OK but I know too well that this can turn at anytime. I believe that if we can just get her into treatment and keep her there regardless of insurance she will be looking at a long promising future. I hope to see as many members there that can make it. Even if you don't have the money the support goes a long long ways.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im so glad to see this on the forum! I think this is 100% what we are about. Supporting our members is what makes this forum strong and successful.

I am hoping to make it up there Saturday to help support your family.

I hope that your yard sale is listed on KSL.com because that drives an INSANE amount of traffic


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

THANK YOU Bax* for making this a sticky. I'm hoping we can leave it as a sticky for a week or so.

Stopped by the benefit and the outpouring of donations and seeing forum members was great.

Here's some additional information if anyone who can't make the benefit would like to make a donation:

Donations for Jamie Abshire's fight against breast cancer are being accepted at any America First Credit Union (AFCU) in her name. Let's all pull together and help this young family beat this dreaded disease.

Jamie Abshire

AFCU Acct # 9054560

On facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/JamieAbshirebreastCancer

Respectfully,
Kim and Kay


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to hear a report on this event and find out how everything turned out.

Friday is pay day for me and I will be heading to AFCU to make a donation


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The yard sale was more than a success. People we have never met brought truck loads of things to donate. It was a real jerker for me. It's nice to see there are still good people in the world. Thank you to all the people I did not get to thank and talk to at the sale and everyone that helped and donated. I have to go now they are taking her into surgery for The lung biopsy. I will post later when its done.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck LH2!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LH2 informed me earlier this week his wife is doing good and her side effects from treatment are very minimal. The best news was because she is tolerating the treatments very well her Doctor indicated that based on her progress the Cancer has a good chance of going into remission.

Brody and Jamie we'll keep sending positive thoughts and prayers your way....

Kim and Kay


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to hear it! I hope things keep moving in the right direction


----------

